# Arcadia Ceramic Lamp holder



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me if the Arcadia Ceramic Lamp holder can be used with ceramic heat emitters?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

chops'sdragon said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if the Arcadia Ceramic Lamp holder can be used with ceramic heat emitters?


Yup : )


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The ADCH ceramic lamphilder will deal with a current draw up tp and around 160w. 

The reason we advertise lower wattages is due to heat emission in a potentially unguarded fitting.

It is safer to use the Arcadia ceramic, clamp lamp assembly.this is a real nice and very reasonably priced fitting available in all good shops and online. This come with a clamp a switch mid way, the mesh guard and a nice little in viv fitting kit all included.

John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

the arcadia is capable of handling a CHE but its designed for compact lamps so unless you bend the bracket so that when its screwed to the viv the CHE isnt almost touching the sides its not going to be ideal, as john says there are better solutions for attaching heaters, clamps lamps such as the arcadia, zoo med or exo terra ones or just a good old ceramic fitting such as the euro rep one attached to a suitable bracket...

http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/ceramic-lamp-holder-with-vivarium-mounting-bracket-4650-p.asp


----------



## chops'sdragon (May 12, 2011)

Thanks so much LFB! I have done some more research on CHE's and the required fittings, the link is very useful thanks. I assume that this would be ok for a 18mm wooden viv with a wire safety guard around as is the one john suggested.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

the one i gave in the link will fit inside the deep mesh guards, the clamp lamp style fittings wont as they need a domed cage that attaches to them but these are available.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

chops'sdragon said:


> Thanks so much LFB! I have done some more research on CHE's and the required fittings, the link is very useful thanks. I assume that this would be ok for a 18mm wooden viv with a wire safety guard around as is the one john suggested.


 
This is what John was meaning

Arcadia Reflector Dome Clamp Lamp 200mm - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------

